# Trivia 6/5



## luckytrim (Jun 5, 2019)

trivia 6/5

DID YOU KNOW...
Restaurants we've seen on 'The Simpsons' ;
Hillside Wrangler Steakhouse, Texas Cheesecake Depository,  Much Ado About Muffins, the Taj-Ma-All You Can Eat, Pudding on the Ritz and  T>G>I. Fried Eggs

1. What ended at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th  month in 1918?
2. Whoopie Goldberg, Mel Brooks,Audrey Hepburn and Marvin  Hamlish are all
"EGOT's...
What is that , exactly ?
3. What in the world is a LUNULA ?
(Hint; Look at your hand...)
4. The ship "Essex" was charged and sunk by what type of  whale?
5. In the U.S.A. an important person might be called a "big  shot" or a "big
cheese" whilst in Britain they still might use the  old-fashioned term a
"big..."?
6. If you sailed from the Rock of Gibraltar due south, in what  country would
you make landfall ?
7. When Lawrence Welk was just another member of the band,  what instrument 
did he play ?
  a. - Accordion
  b. - Piano
  c. - Clarinet
  d. - Trombone
8. The old adage, "Six for a man, seven for a woman, and eight  for a fool" 
refers to what ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1926, the federal government poisoned alcohol to curb  consumption during Prohibition; by the time Prohibition ended in 1933, an  estimated 10,000 people had died from this poisoning.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. World War One
2. They've all won all four of the following awards: Emmy;  Grammy; Oscar,
and Tony.
3. the moon-shape at the base of your fingernail, which forms  the root of
your nail.
4. Sperm Whale
5. Wig
6. Morocco
7. - a
8. Hours of Sleep

TRUTH /CRAP !
Gotta swing both ways on this one !

What's TRUTH ;
When the manufacture and sale of alcohol was illegal between  1920 and 1933, regulatory agencies encouraged measures making industrial alcohol  undrinkable, including the addition of lethal chemicals.

What's CRAP ;
The government did not poison supplies of alcohol meant for  human consumption, nor did it intentionally aim to kill those who drank the  tainted products.


----------

